# imi's not calling



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

I have not heard my imitators call, they are close to 10 months to 1 yr old i would imagine, the temps and humidity are good, plenty of cover. I have three, so i would think one is a male, and my wife "thinks" she heard something when we first got them. Curious if it could be that i am giving them shorter light cycles through the winter. It would make sense right? Am I not supposed to do that? Central america experience changes in the light cycle for winter too right? Have not brushed up on my earth science in a while. Does anyone else give their frogs a "winter".?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

What is yoru setup like, can you post some pics? what is yoru temp, humidity?


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

julio, you saw my viv when i first set it up...jokes about a wandering jew come to mind. I'll post some current pics soon, but it is all good, temps and humidity and lots of plants


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

you probably have all females


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

that would be disappointing. what environmental variables could be to blame


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i agree with frogparty you probably have all females. all my imi males started calling very early at about 4-6 months. they are very audible and most tend to be quite bold when calling. they do however call most just as the lights go out or before they come on so if you arent in the room (like a basement) possibly your just not hearing them.

james


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

try heavy misting?


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

ok well i need to post some pics because if i do indeed have three female i'd like a male. hopefully my tank is big enough i can just add a male to the group cause there is NO SHOT I would be able to catch them in that jungle without hurting them, if i was even able to find them. Do standard do ok in groups of more than three? will there be fighting with just one male among three chicks?


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

eh...my tank is only a 20g tall set up vert. Pic included is pre frog from like april - june of last year. since, the guzmania is almost twice as big, and the plant in the front left (name escapes me) is almost as tall now as the guz is in the pic. there are lots of cracks and crevaces around and behind the wood to hide. back ground is very textured, prob almost doubling surface area of flat tank wall. i will try to get current pics, but the new camera i have is not cooperating. pics are too large to upload.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

these ones should open up http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/41893-finally.html


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

got three imis nabors line... It's ok or not ok if i decide to get a sure male to get them from the INIBICO line?


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

I DO have a male. Sat i left the door to their room open and paid close attention all day. After a heavy misting, one climbed to the top of the tank and called....I'm totally stoked. he did not seem to be around any site i would of figured to be an egg laying site, but he did get attention from one of the other frogs. as soon as i walked in it jumped away, embarrased i guess, but i could not witness their behavior to each other.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

NICE! my breeding pair of imis is very shy as well. beautiful frogs, when i can catch a glimpse of them. 

james


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Erik,

Imi's are one of the species that I don't have, but for Pumilio, I try to provide at least 2 good (water holding and thick) broms per frog, sometimes 3 or more when I can get away with it.

Multiple broms aid in security and the frogs actually take individual ownership of them, or so it seems.

I would try to put several more small to medium broms in there......


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I like the viv!! Do you have any film cans in there? If not then I would provide them with a few. Turn some facing toward the ground(for egg laying site) and some up for tadpoles. If you have a pair they should lay in the film cans. Plus it makes it super easy to remove eggs/tads if you want to do that.
Good Luck,
Thom O.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Best of luck with them and hopefully they will get over being shy. Mine don't seem to mind a herd of elephants passing through. When I play my music in the room they are in, the male will start to call LOUDLY to compete it seems.
Try more exposure to them if you can. It seems that with darts, they become more bold the more they get used to your presence.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

I see them all the time, at least one everytime i look. I have four film canisters 1 up and 3 down right now. As for more broms, i am out of space. the one big one seem to be the main hangout for all three frogs. that was an old pic. new one is a bit diff. i could do some trimming, but i still cant see where i could mount another. the wood takes up a lot of space i guess.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

there are five broms in there, but only the guzmania is growing well


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Erikb3113 said:


> julio, you saw my viv when i first set it up...jokes about a wandering jew come to mind. I'll post some current pics soon, but it is all good, temps and humidity and lots of plants


Hahahah, now i remember. Tank looks better now that its grown in.


----------



## Malaki33 (Dec 21, 2007)

Hey Erik,

Glad to hear that you got calling, Just an FYI. According to the TMG for Imitators INIBICO needs to be kept seperate from the other IMI lines. The reason for that is there is a ton of Location data on INIBICO and because of that they want to keep that line seperate from others!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

What size viv do you have them in'>?


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

Early on in the thread, he said 20g tall.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

i guess now that i know i have a male that dissapoints me less. I like the pics i've seen of INIBICO line. Not that i'm complaining, i love my frogs. Heard him again this morning while i was brushing my teeth.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

what angles have everyone had luck with as far as egg laying canisters?


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

I hang mine at 70 to 80 deg. I also found it interesting that they will only use the black canisters for me, I have tried the clear and the opaque white with out success.

Dan


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Mine also won't use the white canisters, only black ones (but they will lay on the glass). The seem to prefer the black canisters pointed down at about 45 degrees, but i will occasionally find eggs in vertical canisters that I have for tadpole deposition.


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

so do you pull them out to check for eggs or do you have them positioned to see up inside?


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

I just use a pen light and peek in.

Dan


----------

